# jList und Netbeans



## ITrun90 (3. Aug 2011)

Hey,

ich hab im Internet gesehen, dass man einen String in etwa so in eine jList schreiben kann:


```
model = new DefaultListModel();
list = new JList(model);
model.addElement("Element " + i);
```

Allerdings wirft mir Netbeans folgendes aus:


```
jList1 = new javax.swing.JList();
jList1.setModel(new DefaultListModel());
```

Das bedeutet, dass ich keinen Namen für die neue Instanz von DefaultListModel habe, und somit:


```
model.addElement("Element " + i);
```

Soetwas nicht möglich ist. Weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## Michael... (3. Aug 2011)

Was heißt:


ITrun90 hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings wirft mir Netbeans folgendes aus:
> 
> ```
> jList1 = new javax.swing.JList();
> ...


Man kann ja sicherlich eine Variable model deklarieren und auf das DefaufltListModel referenzieren lassen.


----------



## ITrun90 (3. Aug 2011)

Leider nein. Netbeans lässt mich da nicht in den Code rein an der Stelle.


----------



## Michael... (3. Aug 2011)

ITrun90 hat gesagt.:


> Leider nein. Netbeans lässt mich da nicht in den Code rein an der Stelle.


Schade ;-) Da wird es wohl Möglichkeiten geben. Ich kann da allerdings nicht weiter helfen, da ich kein NetBeans und keine GUI Builder nutze.
Alternative die GUI Code per Hand schreiben.


----------



## ITrun90 (3. Aug 2011)

Habs nun so gelöst:

hab meiner jList einfach nen neues Model gegeben (das was Netbeans generiert hat praktisch überschrieben):


```
model = new DefaultListModel();
        jList1.setModel(model);
        model.addElement("hallo");
```


----------

